# What happened to one of our prized members "Greg The Cajun Guy"



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I've noticed here lately that I've not seen any activity from Greg, (Greg The Cajun Guy) he has been removed from my friends list and when I tried to view one of his projects it appears that his profile is gone along with his projects? I'd like to know what happened if anyone can shed any light on this?

Thanks


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

I have no idea. If he's gone, we have lost a great member of our community. Hopefully, he's OK.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

And, not to hijack your thread, when you told us this I checked my friends and Greg was gone. Then I wondered about Steve Kreins down in Texas. Hadn't seen any posts from him for a long time.

I Googled him and unfortunately found out that he passed away months ago. Here is the obit.http://m.wacotrib.com/obituaries/kreins-stephen/article_83747d03-370f-50fd-85c7-72653a408b70.html?mode=jqm

Hope Greg is OK.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

If I understand correctly only the moderators can remove a profile completely, so something happened.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! Sorry to hear about Steve.. I too hope that Greg is ok. He's gone from my list as well. ???


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Add my pal horizontal mike to the list.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, this is a perplexing issue. I hope Greg is alright. I assume that the Moderators removed him for some unknown reason as there are several members listed in the "In Memorium" section, so even if the worst had happened - he would not have been removed. Can't imagine what could have happened to have him removed, Greg certainly was not controversial.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hadn't heard from Greg in awhile. Thought he was out on the road. So he is deleted from the Web Site?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg's work always inspired me to better, and he would always answer my questions about his techniques and inspiration.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DKV, I know Horizantal Mike personally, he lives in a neighboring town from me, we both ride Harley's, I've not heard from him either but I do know he's been busy.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Greg a couple hours ago, first I want to let everyone know he's doing well, nothing wrong with him or his health, he's just fine.

I believe in two sides to every story but in this case I don't need to hear both sides, I heard Greg's side and I believe Greg and what he had to tell me, he has no reason to lie nor is it in his character to deceive.

Greg told me that somewhere around a month ago he had posted something of humor it may have been a bit rough but surely in his and my book nothing to delete his profile over, as Cahunpen stated he's never been controversial or a trouble maker, what he posted was a picture of a large woman standing outside of McDonald's in which apparently the LJ's team felt was of bad taste, bad enough that they removed the post along Greg's complete membership deleting his entire profile, there was no communication, no three strike rule, no slap on the hand, no get out of jail free card, no communication what so ever, Greg made two attempts to contact LJ's both attempts were ignored, Greg is now gone and he doesn't care to come back, he has no time for games, pettiness nor drama, I feel it was very immature act on LJ's behalf.

I also feel as though we've lost a great icon, an inspiration and great knowledge, I took some time to think about this once I got off the phone with Greg and I've decided to remove all of my reviews and blogs leaving some of my projects, just the ones that are beneficial to me and just keep a skeleton here on LJ's for the time being, I don't feel that what Greg posted was harsh enough to be blackballed for so in that same token non of the stuff that I post is worthy either and if LJ's wants to remove my profile completely then they can be my guest, that's how I feel about this.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

I do not or have not heard of him mainly because I rarely come on here (4 or 5 times per year). Seems to me that many liked this fella but for my personal perspective he was removed unjustly. I have been a member for sometime now but I never post what I have built because to me doing that is only bragging about my projects. That is MY way of seeing things & not at all directed to anyone else & I am pleased that most people share just to be sharing and I am happy they do because it gives me a lot of idea's!

It seems that this domain like most these days are to *politically correct*! People are afraid of being sued because of comments. I do understand LJ's is a free sight and expensive to have the domain with a lot of traffic, BUT LJ's could post a disclaimer in their TOS which would in any state free them from prosecution. Sad sad sad that someone is deleted because of a joke and or comment.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad Greg is okay - I also don't think removing him for a post that was not "politically correct" is wrong. I for one am tired of not being able to say what I really think when asked a question about something because I don't want to offend anyone's sensitivity to whatever I may say. That's the world we live in nowadays - bunch of people who can't really communicate for fear of offending. Heck your past comments or writings can be enough to get you in trouble today. What you said/wrote 30 years ago was perfectly acceptable then, but it's not now so when someone digs it up they apply today's standards and you get blasted for saying something that was perfectly okay at the time.

Maybe I'm naive - but PC has got to go away.

I am happy to hear that Greg is okay and I too will miss his posts and projects.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree Edward, we are only human and we are prone to make mistakes, it could have happened to anyone of us being it was handled in the way it was not OK, removing the post and letting Greg know to not do it again would have been sufficient he is an adult and would not have done it again.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to here this. Worse, we're losing several good members and the inspiration they bring because of an over reaction to a bad post.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

I really want to see that post!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

There has to be more to the story…a fat woman outside McDonald's is something you see all the time.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

> There has to be more to the story…
> 
> - DKV


Maybe so DKV but what Greg told me was pretty cut and dry also simple to understand


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Last time I saw a post from Horizontal Mike, he was on a new woodworking website that the founder of LJs started. Not sure what it was… but it was fairly similar in nature, sans the advertisements.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

What Greg told me was that he knew that LJ's was a family oriented website and that what he posted was by no means stepping over that boundary, he also told me that he had been a member of LJ's 7 years I believe, that's a pretty long time and vested to just be kicked to the curb.

Thanks Tooch, I'll take a peek at that site.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Makes no sense, all the best to Greg!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> Last time I saw a post from Horizontal Mike, he was on a new woodworking website that the founder of LJs started. Not sure what it was… but it was fairly similar in nature, sans the advertisements.
> 
> - Tooch


Anyone know the name of the site?


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, I do.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Very unfortunate over-reaction to hyper-senative academic indoctrination of American youth and the puseudo intellectual class. I've been saying for the past 10-years that "political correctness" is the short road to social suicide, and this only proves that point.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is the website

https://***.com/


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

GREG DID NOT GET KICKED OFF!

He chose to remove himself.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

That makes more sense…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Monte, I heard it from his own mouth, word for word, his exact words were just what I pointed out, it is in conflict to what you are saying so if what you say is true than he must of had a good reason to lie or fail to tell me what truthfully happened? I'm just going by what he told me over the phone and I'm not lying,

Removing himself doesn't make since to me, you all can believe what you want, doesn't make any difference to me, I've made my mind up and am moving as planed.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monte,

I called Greg. He and I had a similar discussion to what Randy is saying. He told me that he emailed LJ's when he was barred from using his sign in. That no one responded.

He was unaware that his projects and blogs had been removed. He also told me at this point he didn't want to come back.

I saw the post. I didn't think it was funny. Ironic but not funny, and i chose not to respond.

I think the host does a good job of keeping spamers out. But there were no warnings issued re: Greg.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm going to say this too, Monte, I don't appreciate you calling me a liar, I thought better of you than that.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

Blackie, I don't see where Monte called you a liar. He stated what he believes to be the truth on this issue, the same as you did. Like you said in your original post, there are two sides to every story. If everyone on LJ instituted a personal 'count to ten' rule, things would likely be more civil. I understand the impulse that leads to outrage over what you see as injustice. I do the same thing. I also count to ten before I say or do anything about it, and I think my responses tend to be better for it.

I watched a large number of people die yesterday. I think a lot of people here are getting upset over things that aren't really important…..

All of that being said…..this is for the mods.
I would like to request that you reinstate Greg's account. Whether he chooses to return is up to him, but I believe the right thing to do is leave the door open.

I would also like to see you come on here and explain your side of things. Lumberjocks is successful because of the community. If you truly want this to be an open, flourishing community, you need to be open and transparent with us. It builds trust, and will allow the opportunity for this community to continue to grow. While I'm sure the financial considerations for this site have become central to your thinking, I urge you to take a step back and consider why you were here to begin with.

I would personally appreciate it if someone could pass all of this along to Greg for me. Let him know that the community would like to see him back.

You only lose when you take an absolute, unchangeable position. I sincerely hope that everyone here takes a step back and reconsiders.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I called nobody a liar. I am stating what I was told.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I stated what Greg told me, it doesn't make any since for him to tell me what I said and than to have someone else contradict that, he has no reason to lie to me about something so minute if he wanted himself removed he would told me that, simple.

Not directly Monte but indirectly is how I took it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

For anyone to check out should they wish.

https://www.facebook.com/greg.little.102


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Bad joints, Greg Made it clear that he doesn't want to come back due to the crap he's just endured and I don't blame him.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gregs Web Page for any who are interested

http://greglittlewoodworks.com/


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

there are lots of little intricacies with a situation like Greg's, and although it sucks, it may be good to look at the bigger picture.

1. This is not a "Free Speech" debate. There is no LJ Police beating down his door in LA to throw him in prison. He was simply taken off of a free website.

2. Greg posted LOTS of stuff. From reviews, blogs, projects, and forums, he was very active on this site. Along with all of his posts, there were several Non-woodworking posts -albeit in the forum section-that had political/social undertones. Perhaps the one is question was the straw that broke the camels back for the admins?

3. Comedy is always so interpretive, and based on the listener's tastes, moods, etc. I will watch a YouTube clip and laugh for days, then my wife will watch the same clip and not even laugh once. Whatever it was that Greg posted-although he may have thought it to be harmless humor-was probably not taken the same by the admins of the site, or more importantly, the *Advertisers* (remember, this site is free for a reason). Just keep that in mind the next time you start an off-topic post.

4. This is THEIR website, and THEIR rules. we are all choosing to use it. THEY reserve the right to kick anyone off, at any time, for any reason. Although it sucks that Greg, along with several others, have gone to a different site, its up to each of US to decide if we want to come back or not.

What say you?


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

BTW- this is the clip that my wife didn't laugh at… apparently she doesn't have an appreciation for a perverted Batman like I do…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Tooch, talking to Greg over the phone he just didn't strike me to be a person to deliberately step on toes or to push the button, communication is key, if no one is told to stop doing something then it's not going to stop, this is just my thoughts.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

I hear you Randy, and agree 100%. 9 times out of 10 conflicts can be diffused and avoided by good communication. I'd love to hear LJs explanation of this, but have yet to read a post about it.

Doesn't *Cricket *represent the new owners? should we ask him/her?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Was wondering why I haven't seen him in awhile. Someone got butt hurt and flagged him I guess.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie, for what it is worth the same thing happened to me. I was kicked off and then restored. I never did get an explanation about why I was excommunicated nor was it explained why I was put back on. I was just told it was a technical problem.

I can tell you that I missed the site when I was off for a week or so and I hated the idea that I did not have access to all the postings that I had put so much time into creating. I guess I have some idea why Greg feels as he does.

I will really miss seeing his work. He has been evolving so much in his work and ideas.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

His account is still here. It is under the name longgone. Some of you may have that in your buddies list. Most of his projects are still there as well, though the first page have mostly been changed to goofy pictures.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Blackie 
here is a message I received from Martin 
Martin Sojka
Sent 09-17-2014 08:52 PM
Subject Re: EHV
Message

Hello, I have since moved to https://***.com/ .. you're welcome to join us there 

I went and took a look, its a bit different to the LJs site so I did not take up the invitation, as I have only just mastered this one, and almost got suspended myself for getting too wound up about spammers.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, that other site is turning into the same dog and pony show, some folks just post to get post count up, who care if you have 150,000 posts. If the biggest majority of them are just welcoming new folks, then the other half trying to sell crap from someone else.

I have said this is the best comedy forum on the net…......the other site will be there soon….

I saw the post from Greg in question, I didn't see anything that real life doesn't show you every day.

The PC police need a life, as I have said before, NO ONE forces you to reply, look, or read a post. If you are offended easily, STAY OUT OF THE COFFEE LOUNGE….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's end this dramedy. Greg took himself off this site and changed the facts in doing so. He wasn't very honest with his "friends".


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd check with Cricket on all the happenings. That seems severe!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim, one of the previous posts requested that any moderator bring light to the issue. That has yet to happen in this thread. If Greg tried to contact LJ multiple times and was ignored, what is to keep it from happening to anyone else. If you don't know what the rules are, how do you know if you broke one before being removed without explanation? How subjective is the enforcement of the rules?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*HorizontalMike last posted in April!*

I am also concerned about DS251, Doug as he has not posted since February 2! He is located in Phoenix.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, I had not been much of a contributor here, and, I just started to be a more regular lurker due to a controversy at another forum close to some water, where the moderator decided to use "his" idea of family safe. After getting involved with that, and, hearing the questionable phrase used on 2 different family TV shows the very next night, I left that forum and started frequenting this one again. But, here we go again.
I guess I was woodworking before the internet and forums, and I can continue without all the PC crap.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Just Joe was a frequent contributor here too, but I believe he left on his own accord due to a format change he didn't agree with.


----------

